
The Australian Real Estate Collapse - joshsyn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIELN8C-7bQ&t=1s
======
ObsoleteNerd
It's a well researched video with some interesting stuff in it, but I find it
hard to believe any video from a channel that also publishes "Vaccines cause
autism" and "Blockchain will save the world" videos.

Property in Australia, and whether we're in a bubble, is similar to the left-
vs-right thing in the US. Everyone has an opinion, and everyone's opinion is
right, and everyone else is wrong. Facts are distorted and misquoted to fit
whichever side the speaker is agreeing with, and it's basically impossible to
find any unbiased analysis of it all.

I'm legitimately interested in any counter-arguments to this video, as just
because he posts some... questionable... videos, doesn't mean they're ALL
wrong.

